# Call for tester: VirtualBox 3.1.2 for FreeBSD



## oliverh (Dec 28, 2009)

> Hi All,
> 
> Changelog from VirtualBox is available here:
> 
> ...



http://miwi.bsdcrew.de/2009/12/call-for-tester-virtualbox-3-1-2-for-freebsd/

If you're a happy user of VirtualBox please help to test the new port


----------



## thuglife (Dec 28, 2009)

Compiling right now, i will test it with windows 7 guest.


----------



## thuglife (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy new year!

I tried the port in holidays with Win7 x86 and x64, i had no special issues exept the fact that the guest has a big perf hit with multiple virtual cores enabled. I guess this is something that will get better with time.

I was wondering though, is it possible to make this port gcc44 friendly? ssse3 and sse4.1 would help in this case, wouldn't it?

If i can help / further test in any way please let me know.


----------



## oliverh (Jan 5, 2010)

>i had no special issues exept the fact that the guest has a big perf hit with multiple virtual cores enabled. I guess this is something that will get better with time.

Do you have a multicore cpu?


----------



## thuglife (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeap, Intel Q6600 on FBSD 8 STABLE AMD64.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 6, 2010)

I am also doing a bit of testing...

I have a hard lockup when i try to install a guest os. Disabling compiz-manager solved this. I had the same problem with the previous version of VirtualBox.

I need to reload the "vboxnetflt.ko" module before I can use bridged networking. This was (is) a known problem in the previous version of VirtualBox.

Everything else is running just fine.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 6, 2010)

it is compile with out error but it doesn't run !
i search in /usr/local/bin ,/usr/bin but no VirtualBox binary ,pkg_info say this :

```
virtualbox-ose-3.1.2 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.2 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```


----------



## oliverh (Jan 6, 2010)

SIFE said:
			
		

> it is compile with out error but it doesn't run !
> i search in /usr/local/bin ,/usr/bin but no VirtualBox binary ,pkg_info say this :
> 
> ```
> ...



Well, I don't know why, but it's called *VirtualBox*. It's rather silly in my opinion.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 7, 2010)

make deinstall said :

```
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%bin/VBoxBFE' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%bin/VBoxSDL' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%bin/VBoxTestOGL' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%bin/VirtualBox' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%lib/virtualbox/VBoxBFE' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%lib/virtualbox/VBoxBFE.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%lib/virtualbox/VBoxKeyboard.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%lib/virtualbox/VBoxOGLhostcrutil.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%lib/virtualbox/VBoxOGLhosterrorspu.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%lib/virtualbox/VBoxOGLrenderspu.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%lib/virtualbox/VBoxTestOGL' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%lib/virtualbox/VBoxSDL' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%lib/virtualbox/VBoxSDL.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%X11%%lib/virtualbox/VBoxSharedCrOpenGL.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%GUESTADDITIONS%%lib/virtualbox/additions/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%GUESTADDITIONS%%lib/virtualbox/additions/VBoxGuestAdditions_3.1.2.iso' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_ar.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_bg.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_ca.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_cs.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_da.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_de.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_el.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_en.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_es.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_eu.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_fi.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_fr.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_gl_ES.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_hu.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_id.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_it.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_ja.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_km_KH.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_ko.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_nl.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_pl.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_pt.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_pt_BR.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_ro.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_ru.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_sk.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_sr.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_sv.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_tr.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_uk.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_zh_CN.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/VirtualBox_zh_TW.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_ar.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_bg.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_ca.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_cs.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_da.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_de.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_el.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_en.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_es.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_eu.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_fi.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_fr.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_gl_ES.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_hu.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_id.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_it.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_ja.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_km_KH.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_ko.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_nl.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_pl.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_pt.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_pt_BR.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_ro.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_ru.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_sk.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_sr.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_sv.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_tr.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_uk.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_zh_CN.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%share/virtualbox-ose/nls/qt_zh_TW.qm' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%share/applications/virtualbox.desktop' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/VBox.png' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%NLS%%@dirrm share/virtualbox-ose/nls' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/share/virtualbox-ose'
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%@dirrmtry share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%@dirrmtry share/icons/hicolor/48x48' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%@dirrmtry share/icons/hicolor' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%@dirrmtry share/icons' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%QT4%%@dirrmtry share/applications' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/%%GUESTADDITIONS%%@dirrm lib/virtualbox/additions' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/lib/virtualbox'
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package (perhaps the packing list is
incorrectly specified?)
```
does any one have this problem ?


----------



## mix_room (Jan 7, 2010)

SIFE said:
			
		

> make deinstall said :
> 
> ```
> <.. CODE REMOEVED ..>
> ...



Did you remember to [CMD="make install"]?[/CMD] Looks as though there was nothing copied to the appropriate directory.


----------



## narcolepsy (Jan 7, 2010)

just tested last night and it all seemed to work great. Only issue in on startup (known issue) that 2 VirtualBox processes spawn, so one must be killed for the other one to work. Quite an annoying niggle. 

This is on FBSD 7.2 AMD64


----------



## mgmartin (Jan 8, 2010)

Great job on the port!  The port itself works fine for me.  No problems compiling or running an existing Win. 7 guest. 

I'm running a stock FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 on AMD64 arch with nvidia 195.22 video driver.

The sad part is I experience a host hard kernel lock after a few minutes of running VirtualBox with the single Win 7 guest ( single cpu and disabled VT-x/AMD-V ).  I get the same hard lock when I enable powerd.  The powerd hard lock is a known nvidia issue.  I suspect the VirtualBox hang may be related to the nvidia driver too, but since there is no kernel panic and dump, I'm not sure how to diagnose.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 8, 2010)

@mix_room
i did ,i test it in FreeBSD-8 stable .


----------



## SIFE (Jan 10, 2010)

does there any update in source now ,i can't install it .


----------



## mix_room (Jan 11, 2010)

The CTF has been updated: http://miwi.bsdcrew.de/2010/01/call-for-tester-virtualbox-3-1-2-for-freebsd-take-2/


----------



## sim (Jan 13, 2010)

I've hit a problem with this upgrade, from ports:


```
root@nostromo> kldload vboxdrv.ko
kldload: can't load vboxdrv.ko: Exec format error
```

I've tried annihilating all previous traces of VB, including pkg_deinstalling, deleting emulators/vitualbox* ports directories and re-csupping, deleting distfiles, but nothing appears to make any difference.  For the record, I'd been happily using the previous version (3.0.51 ?) for a couple of months.

For ref:


```
root@nostromo> uname -a
FreeBSD nostromo 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #3: Tue Jan  5 03:26:32 GMT 2010     root@nostromo:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/NOSTROMO-8  amd64
```


```
root@nostromo> pkg_info |grep virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-3.1.2 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.2 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```
Any thoughts? It'll teach me to mess around with upgrades just when I need it for work! :r

sim


----------



## sim (Jan 13, 2010)

Further to the above. Additional output in dmesg:


```
KLD vboxdrv.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
KLD vboxnetflt.ko: depends on vboxdrv - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
KLD vboxnetadp.ko: depends on vboxnetflt - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```

Suggestion from other forums (for this type of error, not this specific module) is to resync /usr/src and rebuild kernel. Will give this a shot.


----------



## sim (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, rebuilding kernel/world fixed my problem, above. Hopefully this might help someone else in the future...


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 14, 2010)

I get the same message from this build as the ports.


```
Requires 32-bit libraries installed under /usr/lib32.
Do: cd /usr/src; make build32 install32; ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/lib32
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1
```


```
FreeBSD  8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan 12 09:22:34 EST 2010
```

amd64


----------



## mix_room (Jan 14, 2010)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> ```
> Requires 32-bit libraries installed under /usr/lib32.
> Do: cd /usr/src; make build32 install32; ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/lib32
> *** Error code 1
> ```


The error message tells you what to do. 
[CMD=""]cd /usr/src[/CMD]
[CMD=""] make build32 install32[/CMD]
[CMD=""]ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/lib32[/CMD]


----------



## yks (Jan 14, 2010)

Migrated from FreeBSD 7.2/i386 and vbox 3.0.51 (previous version of the port) to FreeBSD 8.0/amd64 and vbox 3.1.2. Compiled cleanly and started ok without spawning two processes as the previous version. My current guest is only windows(tm) xp, it started cleanly and is working well now without any reconfiguration. It even seems to be a little faster and doesn't produce as heavy i/o load as on the previous system. I'm going to try to install win 7 and opensuse 11.2 in amd64/i386 modes, for my own fun (and work) and for testing as well. 
By the way, I'm personally very happy with vbox on FreeBSD, great work guys!


----------



## mix_room (Jan 18, 2010)

Has been added to the ports-tree now. 
emulators/virtualbox-ose


----------



## tcs (Jan 19, 2010)

ports: virtualbox-ose-3.1.2
I run virtulbox on FreeBSD 8.0 amd64 in IBM X3850 M2
I got the messages.

```
WARNING pid 52224 (VBoxSVC): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc4a81502
WARNING pid 52224 (VBoxSVC): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc4a81502
WARNING pid 52224 (VBoxSVC): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc4a81502
```
guest runs correct.

And I have some question?
RDP is disabled ?
how to set the dhcp ip range ?


----------



## congo (Jan 19, 2010)

hello,

Im on freebsd8-amd64 and cannot install the kernel module virtualbox. Can anyone kick me in the right direction?


```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/  && make
===>  virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.2 requires kernel sources.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod.
```


```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/ && make
Requires 32-bit libraries installed under /usr/lib32.
Do: cd /usr/src; make build32 install32; ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/lib32
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
```


----------



## mix_room (Jan 20, 2010)

congo said:
			
		

> Can anyone kick me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Perhaps you should start by reading the error messages. They tell you almost exactly what went wrong and how to fix it. Typical case of RTM being applicable.


----------



## congo (Jan 21, 2010)

mix_room said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should start by reading the error messages. They tell you almost exactly what went wrong and how to fix it. Typical case of RTM being applicable.



well i did forget to mention i did read them and lib32 did not install at all. i then fetched it from freebsd-ftp, and compiled fine.
 i have switched to i386 freebsd, to see if its easier - the kmod still will not install.


----------



## gpatrick (Jan 27, 2010)

Are the prequisites listed on the virtualbox.org website all necessary, and which ones had to be installed before the virtualbox build?

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/FreeBSD build instructions


----------



## congo (Jan 27, 2010)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> Are the prequisites listed on the virtualbox.org website all necessary, and which ones had to be installed before the virtualbox build?



possibly all needs to be installed prior to the build - however, using the ports it may fetch the proper dependend-on prequisites.


----------



## thuglife (Jan 29, 2010)

I get the following warning


```
WARNING pid 10782 (VBoxSVC): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc4a81502
```

No real issues though.


----------

